# [Pathfinder] The Pleasure Prison of the B'Thuvian Demon Whore



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

*Game System:*  Pathfinder Core Rulebook
*Number of Players:* 4-5

_The adventure finds the player characters in Anguran, the last desert stop on the grand east-west trade route.  After serving a year in the all-female Isfala Guard, the PCs have mustered out of the Guard and wandered toward Anguran to sell-sword their way to the exotic lands of the Far East.  Little do the PCs know that with each swill of date wine they take and each illicit kiss "stolen" from barmaids and bartenders all too willing, dark plans are being hatched that will alter their fate on this plane_. 

*DM Note on The Pleasure Prison of the B'Thuvian Demon Whore:*  This is a relatively short 22-page module published by the excellent Expeditious Retreat Press.  While the original module is intended for Krunk, a 7th-level barbarian of the frozen wastes and a "god among men," I have re-tooled the module for a party of four to five female players of 4th level.  The adventure is intended to be campy, light-hearted, and fun.  Due to the nature of XRP's writing contained within this specific module and my own tweaks to PC sex and certain module vignettes, at times the adventure may entertain themes of gender-bending sexuality.  Out of respect for the public EN World gaming environment, overtly sexual scenes will be avoided by both the DM and players.  We're looking for fun here, folks, not for an orgy.  

*Character Sex:* Female only.  Players can be female or male, but only female PCs will be accepted.  

*Point Buy:* 15
*Starting Level:* 4th
*Hit Points:* Max at 1st level for your class, average for your class at each subsequent level.
*Starting Gold:* 6,000 gp.  No one item may be worth more than 2,000 gp.
*DM Gift to the party healer:*  Wand of _cure light wounds_, 40 charges.
*Pantheon:* Core Pathfinder deities
*Alignment:* No evil, CN will need a good backstory and must be accompanied by the intent to play well with others in the party.
*Setting:* Desert region in and around the city-state of Isfala.  You can expect to spend some time traveling through the desert but more time underground.  As far as I know, Isfala appears as a module-specific locale and is not part of a larger published setting.

*Game Pace:* Leisurely. I am a thorough DM but past experience has taught me that when I get too into D&D, I burn out. This game will therefore entertain periods of lulls in activity. If that's not for you, that's okay...but let this serve as fair warning.

*Character Concept Submission Deadline:* 9 November 2009.  This is not a first-come-first-served game! You can do a full-on character concept that includes all the stats if you like, but it won't be necessary to do all that to be accepted to this game.  I intend to hold one of the four spots for someone new to the EN World pbp environment.  Preliminary things that I would like to see include: character name, race, class, alignment, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of feat and skill selection.  Don't write a huge backstory--it won't see play in this game.  If you don't have access to the Pathfinder Core Rulebook, don't sweat it. The Pathfinder RPG Game Reference Document is available for free  HERE. 

*Players Considered:*
Rhun -- human shield bash fighter
Shayuri  -- gnome sorceress
rangerjohn -- elf druidess
Tailspinner -- human cleric of Sarenrae
Insight -- human rogue w/ social skills


[sblock=Anguran: The Last Stop]What follows is copyright XRP, 2006.  All text, inclusive of errors, is taken from the module. "Of all the communities within Isfala's sphere of control, Anguran benefits the most from the large amount of trade flowing along the great east-west trade route.  It is at Anguran that the majority of the caravans stop and unload their goods to local merchants who take them to Kalik and eventually Isfala itself.  Anguran is a rowdy town full of roustabouts and merchants, travelers and caravan guards.  Its streets flow heavy with the luxurious local Date Wine as well as the local luxurious ladies-[and-men-]of-the-night.  Which, if truth be told, are more like ladies-of-whatever-time-you-like in Anguran.

The Varaki River flows through the walls of Anguran and lowers the killing temperatures to merely brutal while providing a waterway for goods moving downriver to Kalik.  Along the river, inn after inn and tavern after tavern ply their trade to the rough-and-ready who typically frequent Anguran."

*Anguran* (Large Town)
*Power Centers:*  Conventional Town Council (LN), Conventional Merchant's Guild (LE)
*GP Limit:* 4,000
*Assets:* 966,000
*Population:* 4,831.  Mixed (75% human, 5% half-elf, 5% elf, 4% dwarf, 4% halfling, 3% half-orc, 2% gnome, 2% other)[/sblock]
[sblock=The City-State of Isfala]What follows is copyright XRP, 2006.  All text, inclusive of errors, is taken from the module.  "At the mouth of the Baladeh River lies the city-state of Isfala whose shell-encrusted towers and gleaming mother-of-pearl twin fortresses shine in the reflected sunlight from Neytak Bay.  Isfala is an old city, an old, old city with thousands of years of history and many more in legend.  Isfala was the birth place of the great prophet Qu'Tun and has played an important role in spreading his word through the radical clerics of Isfala.

But don't expect the birth-place of the great prophet to be a holy city, far from it! It is a bustling cesspit of iniquity, where from one side of the mouth holy chants are incanted and through the other wine, lotus powder and the reluctant kisses of slaves pass.  Isfala is a two-faced city at best, but truly it is a multifaced city willing to present whatever necessary to continue living in sin while commanding others not too [sic].  Anything a heart desires can be found in Isfala as it is the final stopping point of the vast east-west trade route moving weapons, armor, magic items, slaves, horses, camels, and jewelry.

But the most valuable commodity in Isfala is knowledge.  The great sage college of Isfala trains the world's sages in knowledge ranging from the uses and meaning of the rudraksha bead to what blood is best for a gris-gris charm.  Blue Domes, the local name of the sage college given by the bright blue domed minarets lining the walls of the campus, is the place to study for the 3rd sons across the civilized world.

But all of this focus on debauchery and knowledge has resulted in diminishing military control for the city-state.  Now, after years of inward-focusing thoughts and actions, Isfala controls only the southernmost part of Neytak Bay and maintains its hold in the food producing lands solely out of a nigh-dormant sense of self-preservation.  Isfala's grasp reaches inland only to the oasis communities of Kojur and Anguran, where loyalty to Isfala is sworn and mostly followed.  But beyond the walls of Kojur and Anguran, a vast empty no-mans land stretches filled with slavers, traders, and humanoid tribes."

*Isfala* (Metropolis)
*Power Centers:* Conventional City Council (LE), Conventional Grand Council (LN), Conventional Merchants' Guild (LE), Magical Radical Clerics of Isfala (LN)
*GP Limit:* 100,000
*Assets:* 239,500,273
*Population:* 47,906.  Mixed (80% human, 9% half-elf, 5% elf, 4% halfling, 1% half-orc, 1% other)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

While I really don't have the time for another game, this one just sounds like too much fun to pass up. Plus, I know you're an excellent DM, CB! I'm thinking a tough, strong warrior type...Xena style!

I'll working on the actual build as soon as I get a little bit of time to myself!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Glad to see you, Rhun!    Xena-style warrior sound grand.

The game will have a *leisurely* pace.  Quite a few of us here on EN World don't have time for more games, which is part of the reason why I intend to stick to a slower pace.  By keeping things slower, maybe a few of the already-booked better players will want in.  I am, however, holding one spot purely for a new player--preferably someone who wants in a game but hasn't found a niche yet.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cool, CB. Leisurely is good.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2009)

A leisurely pace is just my style!

This might be a good game for a rogue or bard, in fact... I still want to try the Pathfinder rogue, since Mal's game is looking like it may not work out.

Alternatively, I've got a great gnome fey sorceress that would be loads of fun in a light hearted style game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Despite the fact that the adventure background has the player characters pegged as prior members of the Isfala Guard, non-warrior classes could easily have also have been guard members and will have things to do in this game, so either sounds just dandy, Shayuri.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 2, 2009)

Count me interested.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 2, 2009)

Character Name: Gabrielle
Race: Human
Class: Cleric of Sarenrae
Alignment: Neutral Good
Primary Weapon: Scimitar
Domains: Fire, Healing
Feats: Catch Off-Guard, Extra Channel, Toughness
Skills: Diplomacy, Heal, Sense Motive


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Howzit, Tailspinner?  Glad you piped up with interest.  

All--I'm heartened to see that at least a few of my fellow EN Worlders aren't thrown by the adventure concept.    I updated the originating post (OP) in this thread to reflect the character ideas that everyone has thus far bantied about.  I'll continue to watch the thread in order to make myself available to answer questions and to keep the log of interested persons updated.  

I'm still looking for someone new to EN World or new to PbP, by the way.  If there is a person new to either EN World or PbP out there who has been struggling to find a game, I'm holding one spot open just for you.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 3, 2009)

I saw the title and was racking my brain trying to remember where I had seen that name, it wasn't until I read the description and saw "Krunk" that it all clicked. Looks like you'll have a blast! I'll be keeping an eye out for the IC thread. 


"Mercy? You wanted Mercy! I'm chaotic neutral!"


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Despite the rather offputting title to the adventure, I really think we'll have a hilarious time with this one.    Looking forward to an IC myself.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe a wizard.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Despite the rather offputting title to the adventure, I really think we'll have a hilarious time with this one.    Looking forward to an IC myself.




Off-putting??? It sounds *AWESOME!!!*

I don't own Pathfinder, but I might consider throwing down for a rules lite version or something just to try out what sounds like a fun game.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey CB, any chance you'd be willing to bump the 2000gp maximum item limit to say 2500gp when the time comes to actually build the PCs? A +1 weapon will run somewhere around 2300-2400gp when masterwork and such is included in the cost.


----------



## yzard (Nov 3, 2009)

I've never played Pathfinder (played some 3/3.5 long ago) and have never played a PBP game...also never posted in the forums (until now).

I'd be willing to pick up the massive rules-tome if my noob status wouldn't slow down the game - i.e., I'd leave it up to the rest of the party/DM as to HOW new can you handle 

EDIT: not sure if this is standard 'intro info' or not, but posting at least once a day would not be a problem for me


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> Off-putting??? It sounds *AWESOME!!!*



I like the way you think.  







> I don't own Pathfinder, but I might consider throwing down for a rules lite version or something just to try out what sounds like a fun game.



If you can stomach paging through the intrawebz, you can use the free (and legal, which to me is important) SRD...no need to buy a book.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> I'm thinking maybe a wizard.



Updated the OP to reflect your current leanings.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey CB, any chance you'd be willing to bump the 2000gp maximum item limit to say 2500gp when the time comes to actually build the PCs? A +1 weapon will run somewhere around 2300-2400gp when masterwork and such is included in the cost.



Yes.  I'll do a re-write after PC selection.  Having read through the module, there's no way anyone will need a magic weapon in the early stages of the adventure but you'll DEFINITELY want one later.  If I see equipment shortcomings as we play, I'm happy to fill my DM role by providing appropriate loot.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 3, 2009)

yzard said:


> I've never played Pathfinder (played some 3/3.5 long ago) and have never played a PBP game...also never posted in the forums (until now).



Welcome to EN World!  



> I'd be willing to pick up the massive rules-tome if my noob status wouldn't slow down the game - i.e., I'd leave it up to the rest of the party/DM as to HOW new can you handle



You can play this game without owning the rulebook.  I've provided a link to a legal free online SRD that contains just about all the rules that a person needs to play in or run a Pathfinder game.  



> not sure if this is standard 'intro info' or not, but posting at least once a day would not be a problem for me



I seriously doubt I'll be posting every day.  I tend to try to post on a Monday-Friday basis as needed.  During combat, I'll be present daily but the rest of the time I tend to come and go.  That's why I stated the game will go at a leisurely pace in my thread opener.  

I'll look forward to seeing what sort of thing you want to play.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2009)

At this point, I'm leaning towards a Human Rogue who's more on the social side of things (Bluff, Gather Information, Intimidate, etc) than the dodging, trap-finding side of things.  She uses her considerable charms to use men for what they can give her (and what access they have give her) and then throws them away.

She probably doesn't carry much in terms of weapons.  I imagine a dagger would be about it.  She doesn't want to come off as threatening.  I might be interested in getting poisons, so we can talk about that if needed.

I'll elaborate more later.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2009)

Alright, if you're doing a rogue, I'll go with sorceror.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, then I will go ranger with small cat animal companion.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

CB, here is kind of the build I'm thinking at this point:


Character Name: Vanessa Harrow
Race: Human
Class: Fighter
Alignment: Neutral Good
Primary Weapon: Longsword/Shield (Heavy Armor)
Feats: Weapon Focus, Blind-Fight, Improved Shield Bash, Shield Focus, Step Up, Weapon Specialization
Skills: Intimidate, Survival, Climb, Swim, Knowledge (dungeoneering)
Ability Scores: [Probable] 
- STR16 (5 + 2 racial bonus)
- DEX14 (3 + 1 level increase)
- CON14 (5)
- INT10 (0)
- WIS10 (0)
- CHA12 (2)


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Ok, then I will go ranger with small cat animal companion.




*melts*

KITTY!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

Not *that* small.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2009)

Size is irrelevant. It shall always be a kitty to me.

...

If it's Medium, like a leopard, I'm totally going to ride it.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

If not now it will be.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

Battlecat!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 4, 2009)

ALL  -- OP updated to reflect character ideas.

Rhun -- looks good.  Can't go wrong with a shield bashing fighter.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Rhun -- looks good.  Can't go wrong with a shield bashing fighter.




That was kind of my thought. And all my fighters lately have been two handed weapon wielders, so I though it would be nice to go back to a classic style.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

Would there be a problem saying I trained Ra (my animal companion) The general purposes of Hunting and Riding, before play?  Ra btw is a medium leopard.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what I have so far.

Lillana Elf Druid Level 4
Alignment: Neutral Good



Str 14
Dex 16
Con 10
Int 10
Wis  15
Cha 10


AC: 19 Dragonhide Breastplate, Ring of Protection +1
FF 17
T 15


Saves:
Fort:
Ref:
Will:
Combat
BAB +3
CMB +5

Melee
MW Elven Curved Blade  +7 1-10+3 crit 18-20 380 gp 7lbs
Quarterstaff                        +5 1-6+3   crit 20 x2     -      4lbs
Shillelagh                            +6 2-12 +3 Crit 20 x2 counts as magic for dr

Range
MW str Composite Longbow    +7  1-8+2   Crit 20 x3  RI 110  600 gp


Feats: martial weapon Elven Curved Blade, Weapon Finesse

Skills:  Climb 6,  Knowledge Geography 8, Knowledge Nature 10, Ride 5, Swim 4, Perception 11,  Handle Animal 7 (11 for Ra), Survival 11


Ra : Animal Companion
CAT, LEOPARD
With each graceful step, this leopard's steely muscles ripple beneath its spotted fur.
N Medium animal 
Init +5; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +5, 
DEFENSE
AC 19, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+5 Dex, +4 natural)
hp  (4d8+6)
Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +2
OFFENSE
Speed 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
Melee bite +8 (1d6+3 plus grab), 2 claws +6 (1d3+3) 
Special Attacks pounce, rake (2 claws +6, 1d3+3)
STATISTICS
Str 17, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Base Atk +3; CMB +5 (+9 grapple); CMD 19 (23 vs. trip)
Feats Skill Focus (Stealth), Weapon Finesse
Skills Acrobatics +8, Climb +11, Perception +5, Stealth +11 (+15 in undergrowth); Racial Modifiers +4 on Stealth in undergrowth
ECOLOGY
Environment any forest
Organization solitary or pair
Leopards are 4 feet long and weigh 120 pounds. The statistics presented here can describe any feline of similar size, such as jaguars, panthers, and mountain lions—what differentiates these big cats from the similarly sized cheetah is primarily their habitats—leopards and their kin prefer to hunt at night and ambush their prey from above, pouncing down from trees or high rocks.
Leopards eat almost any animal they can run down and catch, preferring Small prey but capable of downing Large herbivores or surviving on rodents, birds, and insects. Healthy leopards are generally not aggressive toward humanoids, and if they aren't hungry and don't feel threatened, it is possible to approach closely without a hostile reaction. Yet a leopard that settles in an area bordered by humanoid civilization can easily and swiftly become a dangerous predator.

Spells:
Orisons:all
1: Shillelagh, Cure light wounds x4
2: Barkskin, Cat's Grace, Flaming Sphere,

Equipment:
Dragonhide Breastplate 700 gp ACP -3 30 lbs
Ring of Protection  +1 2,000 gp
Wand of Cure light Wounds 50 chg 750 gp
MW Elven Curved Blade 380 gp 7lbs
MW Comp Longbow 600 gp 3lbs
Explorer's Outfit
Riding horse with tack 124 gp
Backpack 2 gp 2lbs
silk rope 10 gp 5lbs
bedroll .1gp 5lbs
flint and steel 1 gp
10 days trail rations 5gp 10 lbs
tent 10 20 lbs on horse
2 belt pouches 2 gp 1 lb
10 sunrods 7on horse 20 gp (7lb and 3 lbs)
Quarterstaff 4 lbs
6 waterskins 5 on horse (4 and 20 lbs)
6 Quivers of 20 arrows 5 on horse 3lb and 15 lb
Encumbrance:76 lbs  Medium load

Total Cost: 4616.1 gp


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll be a little busy with work the next two to three days.  Those who want to play should please post a character concept that includes the elements I detail in my OP--character name, race, class, what primary weapon you'll be using, an idea of skills and feats you think you'll select, and -- if you're a magic-user -- the nature of spells you think you'll be likely to call upon on a regular basis.  Please check the OP to make sure you include all the elements that I requested (I may have left something out in this post, not sure).  Again, a full-on backstory and character sheet are NOT necessary at this stage.  

The deadline for concept pitches with the above info is Monday, November 9 at midnight U.S. Eastern time.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's the cut'n'paste from the OP, for reference sake: Preliminary things that I would like to see include: character name, race, class, alignment, primary weapon, and a rough estimate of feat and skill selection.

--------------

Mellisande, Gnome Sorceress
Chaotic Good
Small Crossbow or dagger
Feats: Metamagic, especially Silent Spell for its mischief potential, and I'll want to try to pick up Stealth...either as a class skill somehow or via Skill Focus, perhaps. Spell Focus in Illusion and/or Enchantment also very possible

Skills: Spellcraft, Stealth, Bluff mostly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 5, 2009)

Lillana,  Elf Druidess
Neutral Good
Elven Curved Blade
Feats: Martial Weapon Proficiency, Elven Curved Blade; Weapon Finesse

Skills: Climb 6, Knowledge Geography 8, Knowledge Nature 10, Ride 5, Swim 4, Perception 11, Handle Animal 7 (11 for Ra), Survival 11


Spells:
Orisons:all
1: Shillelagh, Cure light wounds x4
2: Barkskin, Cat's Grace, Flaming Sphere,


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey RJ, how did you get the following stats?

Str 14
Dex 18
Con 10
Int 10 
Wis 16
Cha 10

Taking into account level increase and racial bonuses, that looks like a 23 point buy. I'm pretty new to PF though, so maybe I missed something?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2009)

Pathfinder uses a different point buy system.  Starts at 10, 25 points, etc.
Look under getting started in the PRD. BTW my level up went into Wis.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 6, 2009)

I gave everyone a 15-pt point buy.  Ability scores in Pathfinder have the following costs at character generation:

*Raw Score / Cost*:
7  /  -4
8  /  -2
9  /  -1 
10  /  0
11  /  1
12  /  2
13  /  3
14  /  5
15  /  7
16  / 10
17  / 13
18  / 17


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Pathfinder uses a different point buy system.  Starts at 10, 25 points, etc.
> Look under getting started in the PRD. BTW my level up went into Wis.




Right...so if you get a +2 DEX, +2 INT, and -2 CON from being an elf, and a +1 level up to WIS, your starting stats were:

Str 14 (5 points spent)
Dex 16 (10 points spent)
Con 12 (2 points spent)
Int 08 (get 2 points back)
Wis 15 (7 points spent)
Cha 10 (0 points spent)

That comes out to 22 point buy using the PF rules, not 15. That's why I was confused. I thought I missed something.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry, corrected.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Sorry, corrected.




No big deal...I don't even think we are actually to the point where CB needs our stats. I just wanted to make sure I was understanding the Pathfinder system properly. This will only be my third PF character, so I'm still a bit new.


----------



## yzard (Nov 7, 2009)

Going to drop out of this one, as I am highly invested in 4e right now (been playing with my kids  ) and want to work in that system for a bit before I get into another one. The adventure sounds great and sounds like everyone is going to have a lot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

yzard said:


> as I am highly invested in 4e right now (been playing with my kids  )




How old are your kids, yzard? And are they having a great time playing?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 7, 2009)

yzard said:


> Going to drop out of this one, as I am highly invested in 4e right now (been playing with my kids  ) and want to work in that system for a bit before I get into another one. The adventure sounds great and sounds like everyone is going to have a lot of fun. Enjoy!



I'm sorry to hear that, yzard.  I hope you enjoy the quality time with your kids.  Good stuff!


----------



## yzard (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> How old are your kids, yzard? And are they having a great time playing?




I have three: 7, 9 and 11 years old. They have really been enjoying it; though, we have made a number of rule changes to keep the action moving. It's been something that we can all get excited about and so I haven't minded spending money / time on it.

I hope to be able to explore PF in the future, once I am more comfortable with 4e and don't have to think about it quite so much in order to be prepared for my kids


----------



## yzard (Nov 7, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, yzard.  I hope you enjoy the quality time with your kids.  Good stuff!




Thanks. It is good, indeed. Have fun with the game...sounds like a great theme!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 10, 2009)

Just a quick update from my work desk to let you guys know that I'll be home this afternoon and hope to post a selection of players today.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Just a quick update from my work desk to let you guys know that I'll be home this afternoon and hope to post a selection of players today.




Sounds good, CB. I'll be around.


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm regrettably dropping out.  My time to do these PBP games has unexpectedly decreased to the point where I may not be able to play any of them.  Don't want to get into a game I won't be able to play.

Good luck, all.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

Interested in joining but not a newbie is this OK??

HM


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 10, 2009)

Insight, thanks for letting us know that you're short on time and can't join in.  I appreciate the head's up.

That said, these are the four people who need to create a full character sheet:

Rhun -- human shield bash fighter
Shayuri -- gnome sorceress
rangerjohn -- elf druidess
Tailspinner -- human cleric of Sarenrae

I shall try to get a rogue's gallery thread up and running by tomorrow, but it might be afternoon or late evening before I'm able to do so.  Once everyone has a character posted in the rogue's gallery, I'll vet everyone's stats, and then we'll begin play.  If you'll all recall, you'll be starting play at 4th level.  There will be no multiclassing penalty.  Please also recall that the only sourcebook I'm going to deal with is the Pathfinder Core Rulebook--requests for PrCs or classes n_*ot*_ from this book will not be entertained.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 10, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Interested in joining but not a newbie is this OK??



I'm going to run with the four folks who submitted prior interest, but would you like me to notify you should someone need to drop out down the road?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 11, 2009)

canadiennebacon said:


> i'm going to run with the four folks who submitted prior interest, but would you like me to notify you should someone need to drop out down the road?




np cb i'll be an alt 

hm


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 12, 2009)

I've created a rogue's gallery thread.  When you have a fully worked-up character sheet, please post it in the RG.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Sounds great, CB! Thanks for picking me. I'll probably be able to get my customer thrown together this weekend sometime. I hope.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 12, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I've created a rogue's gallery thread.  When you have a fully worked-up character sheet, please post it in the RG.




Posted!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey CB...I may have missed it, but were you allowing any traits?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm under the impression that traits are usually something Paizo includes in a Pathfinder-based Player's Guide for their official adventures, no?  

A cursory check of the PF Core Rulebook index didn't list "traits," no I'm inclined to say no to traits.  I really want to keep this adventure as simple as possible.  That said, the Core Rulebook is a big tome.  I haven't read it cover to cover yet.  If there are traits buried in there, feel free to use them.  If there aren't, then no to traits for this game.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

I think the traits were added in a Free PDF Addendum. At least, that is where I found them on the site. Not sure if they are in the hard copy. And it looks like they are in the SRD too.

Anyway, no big deal. I just wanted to check. I'm good either way.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 13, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I'm under the impression that traits are usually something Paizo includes in a Pathfinder-based Player's Guide for their official adventures, no?
> 
> A cursory check of the PF Core Rulebook index didn't list "traits," no I'm inclined to say no to traits.  I really want to keep this adventure as simple as possible.  That said, the Core Rulebook is a big tome.  I haven't read it cover to cover yet.  If there are traits buried in there, feel free to use them.  If there aren't, then no to traits for this game.




I have the PDF and did a search. There is only mention of racial traits and personality traits. Nothing else.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> I have the PDF and did a search. There is only mention of racial traits and personality traits. Nothing else.




Sounds like it really is an "add on" then. I wonder if they will add them into the 2nd printing when it is released?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2009)

Tailspinner, on what page number did you find traits in your .pdf?  I want to look them up in my hardcover.  Hopefully, page numbers will prove to be analogous between the two.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

On an aside, CB...My PC is almost ready, but it looks like I'm going to have to drop the shield bashing. To do it well (actually, not even well...just adequately), it requires Two-Weapon Fighting, which I don't have the DEX to qualify for.

So it looks instead like my PC will just be more of the tank type...heavy armor and shield for a high AC, and probably a bastard sword since I have an extra feat now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

I believe Lillana is ready to go.  Could somebody give her a once over?   To see if I missed anything.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Tailspinner, on what page number did you find traits in your .pdf?  I want to look them up in my hardcover.  Hopefully, page numbers will prove to be analogous between the two.




Upon searching for the word "trait" in the PDF these are the pages and locations that I found this word:

Racial Traits:
14 - Step 2
20 - 4th paragraph
21 - Sidebar Title
22 - Sidebar Title
23 - Sidebar Title
24 - Sidebar Title
25 - Sidebar Title
26 - Sidebar Title
27 - Sidebar Title
33 - Night Vision
51 - Animal Companions

Personality Traits:
15 - Step 6
454 - Step 7

Traits:
21 - Alignment and Religion
24 - 1st paragraph
26 - Relations
380 - Alignment
430 - Desert Terrain


Nothing really that helps you much. If you need any other searches let me know. Although the hardcopy is something that I plan to get in the future, you can't beat the search power of a PDF 

Tailspinner


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2009)

This game is going to kick off after Thanksgiving on Monday, November 30.  I'm the head chef for a Thanksgiving feast for 11 people, so look for intermittant posts from me until after turkey day.  

The good news is that this gives a couple of you extra time to make tweaks to your PCs.  Rhun, I'll trot over to the RG sometime this morning to have a look at your Shield Bash issue.  Rangerjohn, thanks for letting me know that you're ready to have your character vetted--I'll do that over the coming weekend.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2009)

Belay my last, Rhun.  Didn't see a character sheet in the RG for you.  How far off on Dex are you?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2009)

I may want to buy a last item or two with my cash, but otherwise my character's ready for a lookover.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Belay my last, Rhun.  Didn't see a character sheet in the RG for you.  How far off on Dex are you?




Just one point. But it is cool, no big deal. She works well as a bastard sword fighting shield blocker too...as a matter of fact, I'm not sure I've ever built a 4th level PC with an AC as high as hers is, to be honest.

Crunch has been added to the RG. Just need to work on fluff, and possibly some last minute mods to the crunch (I'm not sold on the Blind Fight feat, there may be something better).

I also noticed that between the Cleric, the Sorcerer and my Fighter, we have all three of the social skills covered. Nice!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 18, 2009)

Tailspinner, thanks for posting page numbers, you rock!  I'll look over your sheet this weekend...I hope.  By this coming Monday, I will already have begun making several make-ahead dishes for Thanksgiving.

Rhun, I've always felt Blind Fight read cool in the book but was useless in play.  Someone usually always has a torch or magical light, especially at higher levels.  There are other ways in which Blind Fight comes in handy but honestly, those situations are pretty limited in terms of how often a person tends to see them during gameplay.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Rhun, I've always felt Blind Fight read cool in the book but was useless in play.  Someone usually always has a torch or magical light, especially at higher levels.  There are other ways in which Blind Fight comes in handy but honestly, those situations are pretty limited in terms of how often a person tends to see them during gameplay.




That was kind of my feel as well. Glad to see somebody agrees with me. I'll see if I can't find something a little more exciting.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey CB, I changed Blindfight to Power Attack, since that feat actually seems a lot more usable to a single-handed weapon fighter in PF then it was in 3.5.

With that said, I think Vanessa's crunch is finished. Just need to work on the fluffy stuff now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds good.  Just getting home from work and need some time to decompress.  I think I'll have a look at stuff this evening.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2009)

CB you here?  Also Rhun I believe there was a limit of 2,000gp for any one item.  I think CB was deliberately excluding magic weapons.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> CB you here?  Also Rhun I believe there was a limit of 2,000gp for any one item.  I think CB was deliberately excluding magic weapons.




Actually, I brought that point up, and CB was considering changing the limit:



CanadienneBacon said:


> Yes.  I'll do a re-write after PC selection.  Having read through the module, there's no way anyone will need a magic weapon in the early stages of the adventure but you'll DEFINITELY want one later.  If I see equipment shortcomings as we play, I'm happy to fill my DM role by providing appropriate loot.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess we just interpret that differently.  Looks to me like he wanted to handle it in game, rather than before.  Ultimately its up to CB.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> I guess we just interpret that differently.  Looks to me like he wanted to handle it in game, rather than before.  Ultimately its up to CB.




Yep, I'm sure she'll check in soon. I know she was busy with family stuff for Thanksgiving.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 30, 2014)

Long time no see.  I've finished law school, am done with the bar exam, and have time on my plate.  Is there interest in reviving this?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2014)

Hehe, I don't think many of the people in this are still around, honestly. Probably be better to start something fresh at this point.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 2, 2014)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], could well be.  

I'll have a bit of a think on whether to run this adventure, or DM either Burnt Offerings or something entirely different.  More on this later.  In the meantime, if any of you show me you're still around and still keen, I'll be watching this thread for posts and am certainly willing to resume play.  Let me know.


----------

